# Google- FDA approves Actavis, Valeant drugs for irritable bowel syndrome - Reuters



## VSsupport

Triangle Business Journal
<img alt="" height="1" width="1">*FDA approves Actavis, Valeant drugs for irritable bowel syndrome*
*Reuters*
Both drugs are designed to treat diarrhea-predominant *irritable bowel syndrome* (IBS-D), a condition that affects about 28 million people in the United States and Europe and can cause abdominal pain, bloating and diarrhea. Analysts expect Viberzi to ...
Actavis: FDA Okays Viberzi To Treat *Irritable Bowel Syndrome* With Diarrhea<nobr>Nasdaq</nobr>
FDA approves two therapies to treat *IBS*-D<nobr>FDA.gov</nobr>
5 Drugs That Could Be Summer Blockbusters VRX ACT VRTX REGN AMGN<nobr>Investor's Business Daily</nobr>

<nobr>*all 13 news articles »*</nobr>

View the full article


----------

